# [Finnish NR] Kim Jokinen - 14.14 Official OH Average



## Username (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Username (Oct 26, 2015)

#1
F2 D L2 U' B2 U R2 U' B' F2 U' B D2 L' D L B' R'

#2
B U' B2 U D F2 B2 L U R' L2 D2 B' L2 F B' L2 U2 R2

#3
U2 F' R2 F U2 R2 U2 B2 R U' R2 D B2 U' L2 F' R' U2 R'

#4
R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 U' R' B' L R' D2 L' F

#5
U2 B R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 F R2 F D R' U2 B F L D B L D

Scrambles (only checked the first one and took the rest from iwca) Can someone reconstruct these please?


----------

